# Liability Insurance



## kinger (Aug 20, 2005)

Question for you Caterers...where do you get your liability insurance? Are any of you "LLCs" and not bothering with liability insurance? I can use some advice on this.

Thank you!

Pete


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Pete,
LLC's, S corps etc. protection umbrella is not it's all cracked up to be. You should always carry liability insurance. It is available through most commercial insurance carriers. Over the years I usually shop every two years and been lucky to keep my rates and even lowering them on occasion. Now, I think I have St. Pauls Travelers, Great premium price.
I don't hesitate to use my liability ins. I've use it in power lossed for spoilage ( costs a little extra),break-ins, broken tooth on a pecan shell and things of that nature.
Most of my accounts, ie. hotels, clubs, halls etc. require a minimum of 3 million to even step on the property to deliver.
I personally think it's a small cost for the comfort.
Panini
I'm not a believer in insurance though. About to join the 25 million couples in the US without health insurance. The rates for my wife and I have gone to 1835.00 month.For an 80-20 plan w/5000ded. We're both healthy but both longtime cancer survivors. The system is criminal.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

try The Hartford.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I have to carry $2mil for the farmer's markets....after the accidents in Santa Monica my rates dbled. oh the joys of insurence.....seems like a waste to pay for them but man If we ever needed them.....
Insurence for catering is alittle more reasonable, don't know why.


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

Go to the person or comapny who insures your home and car. They have some history on you, at least financialy. Here in Chicago, clients and venues require a Certificate of Insurance, naming the venue or client as an additionally insured. The base liability requested is usually $1 million, which costs around $2000 in Chicago. Higher liability limits cost more, but it's not linear.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I think you will find that in some/many states you need a liscensed physical address to write


----------

